# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Αποτελέσματα δοκιμής 14/6/03 στα όρια Ν. Σμύρνης - Π.Φαλήρου

## spyrosn

Χτες πήγα σε ένα φίλο μου να κάνουμε site survey από την ταράτσα του. Το node id του είναι #1153. Μένει σε μια 6όροφη πολυκατοικία στα όρια των δήμων Π. Φαλήρου και Νέας Σμύρνης, κοντά στο γήπεδο του Πανιωνίου. Εξοπλισμός: μία Engenius 2011 με το pigtail της (thanks panXer), το Compaq laptop μου και μια grid SD21. 

Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μέτρια προς καλά. Εκτός από τις κλασικές εταιρείες πιάσαμε τον takis-awmn-315, ένα παιδί στο Κερατσίνι (όπως έλεγε το SSID του), και μία ανώνυμη MAC (00:40:96:41:32 :: C) . (tsunami είναι SSID εταιρείας ::  Η άγνωστη MAC έπιανε καλύτερα από όλες (έφτασε μέχρι και -13!) ενώ το καλύτερο που έπιανε με τον taki ήταν -70... 

ΟΜΩΣ: (εδώ τα καλά νέα) η ταράτσα έχει απίστευτα καλή θέα προς Πειραιά και Νέο Φάληρο. (υπενθυμίζω ότι βρίσκεται κοντά στο γήπεδο Πανιωνίου). Βλέπει Καστέλλα, ΣΕΦ, μέχρι λιμάνι (ένα 10όροφο κτίριο που βρίσκεται κοντά στο λιμάνι). Επίσης, η θέα προς Π. Φάληρο - παραλία είναι αρκετά καλή.

----------


## JS

Ekei exoume enan sxedon etoimo kombo tou mplets. Sugkekrimena uparxei eksoplismos kai eimaste sxedon etoimoi na teleiwsoume to stisimo.
O filos sou einai diathesimos gia kalo AP h aplws gia client ?
Isws prepei na doume ti mporoume na kanoume xrisimopoiontas kai tis duo polukatoikies. Molis stisoume tou mplets, tha kanonisoume kana meeting (oxi stis 12 to mesimeri) na doume ti tha ginei kai me panxer,magla(ton piasame apo ton mplets),...

----------


## spyrosn

> O filos sou einai diathesimos gia kalo AP h aplws gia client ?


Δε νομίζω ότι θα είναι αρνητικός για AP. 




> Molis stisoume tou mplets, tha kanonisoume kana meeting (oxi stis 12 to mesimeri) na doume ti tha ginei kai me panxer,magla(ton piasame apo ton mplets),...


ΟΚ. Υπάρχει και ο bill-p ο οποίος έχει ακόμα καλύτερη θέα, αλλά εκεί θα χρειαστούμε μάλλον χορηγία ταρατσο-PC.

----------


## JS

Entaksei loipon...molis teleiwsoume me ton mplets, enimerwnw kai kanonizoume.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ioworm

...προσπάθησε να βρεις μια φωτογραφική μηχανή, τράβηξε μερικές φωτογραφίες, αν και όταν ξαναπάς και ανέβαστες στο net να δούμε ακριβώς τι βλέπει. Το θέμα με τον Πειραιά καίει, έχει δηλώσει στη σχολή αρκετός κόσμος ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## demisone

geia sas paidia. Akouw gia n.smirni - p.falhro kai shkwnontai oi keraies mou !!!! egw dustuxws opws exw ksanapei den menw pleon n.smirni (spoudazw tripoli) alla oi goneis mou menoun se 6wrofh polukatoikia me plhrh prosbash se taratsa kai poli kallh thea pros falhro - peiraia opws epishs imito kai alla perixwra. mporw na balw kapoia kommatia an endiafereste (kapoio palio pc isws kapoia karta pio meta molis mazepsw kai alla leuta giati thelw na parw eksoplismo gia tripoli k.l.p.). An endiafereste mporw otan ksananebw athina na bgalw mpolikes foto kai na tis anebasw.... perimenw apanthsh ean endiafereste....

----------


## JS

Kales oi fwto alla akoma kalutera na mas pareis til kai na mas peis na tsakistoume na sunantithoume gia scan  :: 
Opote einai na ertheis pm me...
 ::

----------


## demisone

ok, mallon tha anebw to s/k  ::  keep trying!!!!  ::

----------

